# Verdichtung der Erde, Trennmauer bei Hanggründstück.



## meikie (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,

wir fangen diesen Oktober mit den Baggerarbeiten an und gestern ist mir dann nach einer ca. 3 Jahren lange Planung ein essentiell wichtiger Punkt aufgekommen, welchen ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm hatte und der alles ändern könnte :-(

Wir haben ein leichten Hang in unserem Grundstück (siehe systematische Skizze). Der Teich wird ca. 17Meter lang und an der tiefsten Stelle 2,5Meter tief. Auf diese 17 Meter fällt der Hang um ca. 2Meter ab.
Das Grundstück soll mit dem Aushub auf Oberkante Wasserspiegel + 10cm nivelliert werden. Mir ist klar, dass ich die Erde verdichten muss. Da ich das aber noch nie gemacht habe, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich es denn richtig mache, da auf der einen Seite das Wasser komplett auf die neu verdichtete Erde drückt.
Da ich Schwimm- und Filterbereich trennen muss, ich aber optisch keine 2 Kammern möchte, hatte ich mir überlegt einfach um den Schwimmbereich einen natürlichen Damm zu bauen um die 2 Bereiche voneinander zu trennen. Dieser soll nicht sonderlich breit werden, weshalb ich nicht genau weiß, wie ich das verdichten kann.
Mein Ziel war auch ein Erdmodellierter Teich zu verwenden, allerdings wären die Wände im Schwimmbereich sehr steil und das müsste ja auch aufgefüllt und verdichtet werden.
Macht es dann doch Sinn (hoffentlich nicht), den Schwimmbereich zu betonieren um dann auf die Rückseite der Mauer die Erde aufzufüllen?

Mir fehlen hier jetzt im Moment die Ideen. Natürlich müsste ich auch alles umorganisieren (hoffentlich klappt das noch in der Zeit). 

Vielen Dank für Euren Input und Eure Hilfe.

Meikie


----------



## DbSam (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Meikie,

es ist schwierig, dieses Problem aus der Ferne zu beurteilen und Dir Tipps zu geben.
Aushub  ≠ Aushub und gewachsener Boden  ≠ verdichteter Aushub.

Ebenso ist Bild 2 auf Deiner Skizze etwas weniger informativ, bzw. die Proportionen der Auffüllung scheinen nicht zu stimmen.
Denn wenn der Hang auf der Länge um 2 m abfällt und der Teich 2,50 m tief ist, dann müsste die Zeichnung etwas anders aussehen.

Unabhängig davon:
Wenn zwei Meter aufgefüllt werden sollen, dann würde ich*™* dort eine Mauer setzen.
Und zwar nicht nur dort unten, sondern diese würde ich auch längsseits bauen. Wenn man das macht, dann kann man die 'obere' Stirnseite auch gleich noch mauern.
Der Vorteil wäre, dass Dir nichts zusammenbricht/absackt und Du eine definierte Uferkante hast, an welcher die Folie einfach und sauber befestigt werden kann.


Wenn Du verdichten und dies dann als 'Teichwand' nutzen willst und die Bodenklasse des Aushubes dafür geeignet ist:

Als allererstes wird der Mutterboden abgetragen und zur Seite gelegt, denn dieser lässt sich nicht verdichten.
Dann müsstest Du:

den Teich von der Mitte nach außen schachten und mit dem Aushub auf der späteren Teichaußenkante einen Hügel bauen

je nach Rüttler (da gibt es verschieden starke) spätestens aller 20 cm verdichten, so dass Du einen umlaufenden Hügel bis zur erforderlichen Höhe baust
zum Schluss muss von der Oberkante dieses Hügels die Teichwand senkrecht nach unten gegraben werden und dieser Aushub dann weiter auf der Außenseite des Hügels verteilt werden
ganz zum Schluss mit dem Mutterboden auffüllen

optional: Beten, dass der Mist dann auch hält.

Ob das schneller geht, als gleich eine Teichwand aus Beton zu gießen oder den Teich mit Schalungssteinen mauern und diese auszugießen ?


VG Carsten


----------



## meikie (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Genau sowas benötige ich als Input-vielen Dank

Ja die Skitze habe ich nur schnell schematisch erstellt. Habe dann hinterher auch festgestellt, dass es nicht maßstabgerecht ist

wenn es funktioniert, würde ich glaube tatsächlich auf Beton verzichten. Daher finde ich deine 2. Lösung sehr interessant.
Die Zeit spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle.
Eher der Preis

Bin mal noch auf weitere Ideen, Ansätze gespannt.

meikie


----------



## DbSam (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Meikie,


vermutlich wirst Du bei einer solchen Aktion einen Heldentod sterben.
So richtig effektiv und praktikabel finde ich das nicht, zumal Du die Bodenklasse nicht kennst/mitgeteilt hast.

Dieser Ansatz macht das ganze halt problematisch:


meikie schrieb:


> allerdings wären die Wände im Schwimmbereich sehr steil



Ebenso spielt das Wetter eine große Rolle, denn Schlamm oder Staub lassen sich auch nicht verdichten ...
Weiterhin besteht die Gefahr, dass sich trotz des Verdichtens das Konstrukt unterschiedlich setzen kann ...
Daraus folgt die nächste Frage, wie Du den Uferbereich gestalten willst ...
etc. pp.
Da gibt es noch einige offene Fragen, bevor man Dir zu- oder abraten kann. 

Richtig helfen kann ich Dir dabei nicht mehr, denn ich tendiere in solch einem Fall innerlich zu einem gemauerten Teich.


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Sep. 2020)

Boha Meikie,
jetzt hast mir aber gerade mit deinem Threat-Titel Angst eingejagt!
Ich dachte neben den anderen ganzen Kriesen (Corana, Trump usw.) verdichtet sich nu auch noch die Erde
Gruß Silvio


----------



## meikie (23. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,
ich habe jetzt mal nachgemessen. Meine Zeichnung ist doch näher an der Wahrheit, als das was ich geschrieben habe. Es geht es später steiler den Hang runter. Sprich der Teich müsste an der Tiefsten stelle ca. 75cm aufgefüllt und verdichtet werden.

Wo kann ich denn die Bodenklasse ermitteln? Mir wurde gesagt, dass wir wahrscheinlich Wengerterboden hätten. 

Da ich an der höchsten Stelle nunmehr nur 75cm auffüllen muss, wäre das dann doch wieder eine Option? Oder würdest du trotzdem Betonieren?

Vielen Dank
Meikie


----------



## DbSam (23. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Meikie,

ich kenne den Wengerterboden nicht.
Wenn man der Aussage zu dem Boden auf dieser Webseite trauen kann, dann würde dieser Boden zur Bodenklasse 4 gehören und würde daher für Dein Vorhaben rein theoretisch geeignet sein.
Ansonsten finde ich mit schneller Websuche keine weitere Angaben über einen 'Wengerterboden'.



meikie schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mal nachgemessen. ... Es geht es später steiler den Hang runter. Sprich der Teich müsste an der Tiefsten stelle ca. 75cm aufgefüllt und verdichtet werden.



Na ja, bitte messe alles noch einmal mal gründlich und richtig aus und füge diese Angaben relativ maßstabsgerecht in Deine Skizze ein.
Bitte füge ebenso die gewünschte Teichform mit Maßen und auch die gewünschte Breite in die Skizzen ein.

Bis jetzt ist mir nur bekannt, dass der Teich steile Wände bekommt und 17 m lang und 2,50 m tief wird. Das Gelände fällt 'später' um 0,75 m ab.
Da kann man auch gleich eine Glaskugel befragen. 

Ansonsten ist es so, dass Du zu den 0,75 m noch die Stärke des Mutterbodens addieren musst, denn dieser wird zu Beginn der Arbeiten vollflächig abgetragen.
Wie soll der Uferbereich gestaltet werden? Bzw. wie soll der obere Folienabschluss, die Kapillarsperre baulich ausgeführt werden?

Generell zum Thema Uferwall/Deiner obigen "Teichmauer" in der Skizze, lese mal bitte die Erfahrungen ab hier.


VG Carsten


----------



## meikie (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,

hier mal eine Skizze, die es genauer veranschaulichen soll.

Folienabschluss möchte ich eigentlich mit einem Band machen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Throphol (24. Sep. 2020)

Hi Meikie,

das ist ein schönes, großes Projekt. Durch die Hangsituation und die besondere Form ist das eine komplexe Aufgabe (ist es immer). Ob man da mit Fragen im Forum zu einem guten Ergebnis kommt?  Die Heimwerker-Philosophie in Ehren (bin ja auch einer), aber das kostet ja auch auch ne Stange Geld....
Da würde ich noch eine ganz kleine Schippe drauflegen und ein paar Stunden in einen Profi-Planer investieren. Ganz ehrlich!

Wenn hier auch viel Erfahrung zusammenkommt; das ist auf die Ferne nicht richtig zu beurteilen und Du hast dann doch immer nur Ratschläge von vielen Seiten, die gut sind, aber nicht zusammen passen. 

Wenn das alles richtig steht wird es sicher viel Hilfe bei Bau und Unterhaltung etc. geben; ggf. auch verschiedene Vorschläge miteinander diskutieren.


Ich verstehe das Konzept nicht - die Sache mit dem Verdichten etc. ist ein Thema für sich, das auch gelöst werden muss - klar.

Auslauf und Einlauf auf einer Kopfseite (abgesehen von dem Bodeneinlauf, der auf der anderen Seite ist). Soll das so sein?
Horizontaler Biofilter - das ist nicht  optimal. Wie soll der Filterkörper aufgebaut werden? Materialien?  Terrassen aus Platten und Findlingen könnten sich für diese Lage anbieten. Die Hanglage ist ja nun mal da. Einfach begradigen wäre doch störend. Man würde doch eine Art "natürlicher Staumauer" vermuten. Die gilt es dann so zu gestalten, dass sie auch natürlich wirkt.  Steine z.B. können solche Staumauern bilden (Foto aus der Natur, das Tal liegt direkt dahinter). Ein Modell oder eine 3D-Animation wäre hier auf jeden  Fall angebracht. Man glaubt nicht, was man dabei alles erfahren kann (mache das jeden Tag).
Sind die Ziele genau definiert? Schwimmteich - das kann viel sein. Bitte nicht Ratschlägen, die von Seiten mit irgendeiner Art von Verkaufsinteressen kommen, folgen. Influencer sind auch schon mal "verdeckt" unterwegs - obwohl das nicht statthaft ist (Schleichwerbung). Sehr aufmerksam lesen! Dieser Beitrag ist natürlich frei von Beeinflussungen dieser Art. Ich nenne keine Namen, bediene mich selbst aber gern Profis, die am besten auch noch engagiert sind - nicht nur wegen der Kohle. Begebe Dich auf die Suche nach einem solchen - und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

LG Wolf


----------



## Whyatt (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo meikie,
Jeder Nachteil hat doch auch seine Vorteile und umgekehrt.
Je nach Lage des Teichs im Grundstück und in der Umgebung kann man ja mit Mauern für gestalterische Elemente als auch Sicht und Windschutz sorgen. Auch eine Waagrechte Liegefläche könntest du einplanen wollen.
Die Websuche gibt einige Bilder her mit Pool in Hanglage von denen man dich inspirieren lassen kann. Als Beispiel: https://www.pinterest.at/amp/pin/581879214338936512/
Viel Spaß beim Planen denn Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo!
Siehe Zeichnung, wenn am Hang der Filter sitzen soll und es mit Schalsteine mauerst, verspannst mit Muniereisen und Bodenplatte aus Beton wirft dir der Teich nichts um oder schiebt es weg.
Als "Ablasst" kann man auch eine Flachwasserzone mit zB. Sitzgelegenheiten gestalten.
Bei Flachwasserzonen wird der seitliche Druck des Wassers auch abgefangen, die Masse der Erde drückt dann nach unten.
Dabei gehe ich von 1m Breite der Flachwasserzone aus.


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2020)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Als Beispiel


Wie kannst du nur so einen bösen Link einfügen. Sowas macht man einfach nicht.
Und schon gar nicht im Herbst.
Da will man doch gleich den Spaten auspacken und anfangen einen neuen Teich zu bauen, tzzz.


----------



## meikie (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,

danke für den Input. Ja die Flachwasserzone ist ja unten und oben geplant. Der ist hauptsächlich auch fürs Auge da. Der soll den typisch organisch geschwungen See nachbilden. Hoffe ich bekomme das so hin

Nur links, wo der Filter hinkommen soll, habe ich kein Platz für eine zusätzliche Wasserzone.
Es müssen genau dort ca. 75cm ausgefüllt werden.

Nein, der Rasen muss nivelliert werden.Voraussetzung von meiner Frau
Ne Spaß beiseite; wir werden die Erde aus dem Aushub direkt im Garten verteilen.

@DbSam
Ich baue den Luftheber-Helix-Filter nach von @Geisy : Hier zu sehen.
Ich bin von der Methode sehr angetan und denke auch, dass man damit genug Umwälzung und eine ordentliche Filterung hinbekommt. (Ich berichte dann )

Frage: wie steil kann man denn die Wände (Erdmodelliert) machen, um eine EPDM-Folie noch gut verlegen zu können? Oder macht es Sinn eine PVC-Folie verschweigen zu lassen?

Vielen Dank.

Meikie


----------



## Throphol (24. Sep. 2020)

Meikie   

kannst Du mal kurz den Wasserfluss erklären. Luftheber ist klar, aber wie kommt das Wasser vom Skimmer dorthin und wie vom Skimmer zum Wasserfall (8).

Ich sehe zwei Bodenabläufe, die auch zum Helix-Filter gehen. Das Skimmer-Wasser muss doch auch dorthin. "1h am Tag" - heißt das, dass das nur eine Stunde am Tag in Betrieb ist?

Im Moment sieht das für mich aus wie ein Wasser- Perpetuum mobile.


----------



## meikie (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Trophol,

ich finde es ja toll, dass ihr euch alle so mit meiner Planung beschäftigt.
Zum Wasserkreislauf schaust du dir am Besten die technische Skizze im ersten Beitrag an.
Der eigentliche Filter ist der Lufheber-Helix-Filter.
Dieser zieht das Wasser aus der unteren Flachwasserzone (FZ).
Das Wasser durchströmt den Helixfilter und geht dann in die obere FZ und von dort wieder in den Schwimmteich.
Durch die Schwerkraft zieht die untere FZ das Wasser durch den Skimmer auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite rechts).

Zusätzlich zieht der Luftheber noch Wasser aus dem Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle des Teichs.

Den mittleren Bodenablauf wie Skimmer möchte ich nur zur Sicherheit einbauen, falls das Konstrukt nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das Vorstelle. Dann habe ich hier schon alles Vorbereitet um evtl. die Technik zu verbessern.

Der Luftheber steht in einem kleinen separaten Becken, welches mit Kies gefüllt ist. Dieser Kies ist in meinen Augen eine tote Zone, da hier das Wasser von oben reinläuft und dann steht.
Daher habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich durch ein Biodrain-System zB 1h am Tag das Wasser in diesem Kies in Bewegung versetze. Das mit der 1h ist jetzt nur mal ein Beispiel.

Danke Euch für die Hilfe.

Meikie

*PS: die wichtigste Frage welche ich im Moment habe, ist, wie steil dürfen Max. die Wände sein, um eine EPDM-Folie zu verlegen.*


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Meikie,

na ja, nur aus Sicht der Folie kann man Deine Frage grundsätzlich einfach beantworten:
Der Folie ist es relativ egal wie steil die Wände sind, diese können auch senkrecht sein.
Die Frage dreht sich doch eher um die Haltbarkeit Deines Bauwerks ... 

Danke für die verbesserte Skizze, die gewünschte Breite, bzw. die geplanten Maße, hast Du dort aber auch nicht eingezeichnet. 

Ein paar Gedanken, relativ unabhängig von Deiner gewünschten Art und Weise der Aufschüttung:
Der Schwimmbereich sieht auf der Skizze sehr rechteckig aus, für die gewünschte optische Ansicht eines Teiches sorgen die Flachbereiche ...
Die Folie wird sich bei dem gewünschten Profil sehr schwierig verlegen lassen und gerade im Schwimmbereich werden sich viele schwer retuschierbare Falten ergeben. Auch wenn EPDM relativ dehnbar ist, irgendwo ist Schluss.
Bei einem solchen Profil würde ich eher auf PVC-Folie umschwenken und diese passend einschweißen (lassen). Mit Geduld und gutem Wille kann man aber auch EPDM verkleben.

Der Flachbereich vor dem Wall (rot gekennzeichnet) sollte - wenn er mit irgendwelchen Medien belegt werden soll - zur Teichaußenseite etwas abfallend sein und nach innen ebenfalls einen kleinen(!) Wall haben, damit die 'irgendwelchen Medien' nicht in den Schwimmbereich rieseln.
Zum eigentlichen Wall zwischen Schwimm- und Pflanzbereich habe ich Dir oben schon einen passenden Link gegeben.
 

Bindiger Lössboden, verdichtete Aufschüttung, Böschungswinkel:
(Vorweg: Wenn ich mir Deine Skizze so anschaue, dann würde ich generell den Schwimmbereich mit Schalsteinen mauern/aus Beton gießen.)

Bei bindigen Lössböden wird - ohne weitere Berechnungen - ein maximaler Winkel von 60° angegeben.
Wenn auch bei ergiebigen Niederschlägen kein Grund-/Schichtenwasser ansteht, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich  - und nur privat bei mir - bei der gewünschten Tiefe von 1,50m die Teichwand mit einem Winkel zwischen 75 bis max. 80° anlegen.
Zur möglichen Vorgehensweise: Aufschütten und regelmäßiges Verdichten bis zur erforderlichen Höhe mit einem flachen Winkel und danach die Innenseite bis zum gewünschten Winkel wieder abtragen.


VG Carsten


----------



## meikie (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,

vielleicht komme ich später dazu, noch die genauen Maße in die Grafik einzubauen.
Schwimmbereich sind 15x3,5m.

Das Ziel ist später, im Schwimmbereich eine Holzkonstruktion auf die Folie zu bauen. Damit könnte man die Wülste und Falten verbergen. Das senkrechte stellt am Ende auch die Holzkonstruktion dar. Dahinter kann die Erde einen Winkel haben. Daher ja auch die Frage.
Kann man denn PVC auf Erdmodellierte, fast senkrechte, Wände gut verschweißen?

Der Flachbereich, rote Linie, soll mit Bruchsteinen gepflastert werden. Hier kommen keine Pflanzen rein. Das soll nur dazu dienen, dass man sich zB einfach ins Wasser setzen oder einfacher einsteigen/aussteigen kann oder zum Barfuss laufen.

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps.

Meikie


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Meiki,

na ja, bei 3,50m Breite und 17m Länge und dem 'Rest' Deiner Gedanken/Skizze, da würde ich  wahrscheinlich komplett zu senkrechten Wänden tendieren und den Schwimmbereich rechteckig und fest bauen. Gerade auch dann, wenn eine solche Holzauflage geplant ist.
Eine Erdmodellierung würde ich bei solchen Gedankenspielen nicht empfehlen, gar nicht.

Alles außerhalb des Schwimmbereiches (oder evtl. des Luftheberbereiches, das muss ich oben nochmal nachlesen und Deine Gedanken verstehen) könnte mit dem aktuellen Wissen 'erdmodelliert' werden.

Habe jetzt wenig Zeit, deshalb nur eine kurze 'Schnellantwort', also damit überhaupt eine Antwort kommt. 
Gern kann ich heute Abend etwas mehr schreiben, wenn gewünscht und erforderlich.


VG Carsten


----------



## meikie (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,
okay vielen Dank schon einmal dafür. Die Schnellantwort ist schon ausreichend. Ich werde mir das mal anschauen, auch welchen Boden wir genau haben.
Dann kommt vielleicht doch ein gemauerter Teich her. (was ich eigentlich nicht wollte)
Bin am überlegen ob ich nur links, wo der Luftheber hinkommt Mauer. Mal sehen.
Ja den Flachwasserbereich werde ich auf jeden Fall nur Erdmodellieren. Es geht ja am Ende nur um den eckigen Schwimmbereich.

Vielen Dank für dein Interesse und die Hilfe.

Meikie


----------



## Throphol (25. Sep. 2020)

Da  hat Carsten sicher recht. Böschungen würde bis bis höchsten 45° ohne weitere Sicherung herstellen. Alles was steiler ist (wenn es nicht gerade Fels o.ä. ist) auf jeden Fall sichern. Der ausbetonierte Mauerstein wird ja gern genommen, aber bitte auch in der Bodenplatte Eisenmatten einlegen und auch Anschlusseisen für die Wände nicht vergessen. Bei der Länge helfen die Kopfwände nicht mehr als Aussteifung. Die Wand muss von allein halten und das wird sie nur, wenn sie auch unten richtig verankert ist. Anschlusseisen sollten auch richtig gebogen sein (90° abgebogen) und an der richtigen Stelle (innen und außen) eingebaut werden (mind. 50 cm Einbindung in die Wände!).

Es würde auch ohne Bodenplatte gehen, aber dann muss man etwas größer ausheben und Winkelsteine setzen (Füße müssen nach außen!). Vorteil - geht super schnell, weil diese Teile i.d. Regel vorrätig sind. Man braucht allerdings einen einen Kran. Ggf. reicht auch ein Radlager, Manitu o.ä.. Am Ende könnte das sogar die günstigste Alternative sein - es ist auf jeden Fall die eleganteste. Auf jeden Fall für die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten Preise einholen. 

Was die Folie angeht: Ich würde versuchen sie faltenlos zu verlegen (zuschneiden und verschweißen). Das macht etwas mehr Arbeit ist aber auf Dauer viiiiel besser. Das gilt für den Schwimmbereich. Die Biozone wird man ohne Falten nicht hinbekommen, aber da werden sie auch nicht stören.
https://docplayer.org/174192322-Wat...sser-sikaplan-kunststoff-dichtungsbahnen.html

Soll denn dieser tiefere Bereich ausgeführt werden? Wenn ja - wofür?

Luftheber im Kies/Wasser. Das hat einen großen Nachteil: Die Rohre werden ganz unten in den Luftheber eingeführt. Das vom Bodenablauf kommt auch von ganz unten. Das ist ein Bereich, den ich offen lassen würde, um da immer wieder dranzukommen. Wo sollen die Schieber sein? Man wird das hydraulisch abgleichen müssen. Der Skimmer kommuniziert über den Luftheber (Einlass) mit dem Bodenablauf, so dass es passieren kann, dass er überhaupt nicht funktioniert, weil das Wasser im Skimmer zu hoch steht. Man wird den Bodenablauf drosseln müssen. Grundsätzlich sollte das gehen, aber nicht ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten. Zudem ist der Kiesbereich sinnfrei. Da der Auslass des Lufthebers höher steht als das Teichwasser, kann man ihm auch einen oder mehrere Abläufe (Rohre) geben und braucht ihn nicht überlaufen zu lassen, so dass er selbst im Waser steht. Besser trocken aufstellen und Revision ermöglichen. Ansonsten glaube ich auch, das Norberts Idee mit dem Helixfilter ne gute Sache ist. Da baut man schnell eine große Population von Mikroorganismen auf und muss nicht warten und hoffen, dass die Pflanzen es regeln. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall einen Grobfilter vorschalten - je nach Skimmer könnte der das übernehmen (Filterkorb mit kleinem Lochmaß).

Biozone: egal wie, aber sie sollte so angelegt sein, dass sie vom Wasser möglichst überall durchströmt  (nicht nur überströmt) wird. Das ist insofern schwierig, weil Pflanzen und Sediment mit der Zeit alles zusetzten und Wurzeln in die Drainrohre (Grobkies...) wachsen. __ Binsen und __ Schilf sind da gut geeignet, aber brauchen auch wirklich Nährstoffe. Ein paar würde ich davon reinsetzen. Wo die richtigen Wurzeln sind, haben es Schwefelbakterien schwer, auch wenn das Wasser nicht so richtig durchfließt. 

Hab Ihr ne Liste wo ihr -sortiert zu den Einzelthemen- den ganzen Schmarrn aufschreibt der hier so gepostet wird? Vielleicht kommt man dann zu einem richtigen Ergebnis
-auch  ohne Profi?
VG

Wolf


----------



## meikie (27. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf,

vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen. Ich werde das Ganze noch einmal Beleuchten, wenn ich weiß, welche Bodenklasse wir hier haben. Aber anscheinend wird BK4 sein.

Mit der Folie bin ich auch schon im Gespräch mit der Fa. Mielke. Da Viele sehr positiv über diese Firma berichtet haben. Bin mal auf das Angebot gespannt.
Kontakt ist bisher sehr sehr nett und Zufriedenstellend.



> Soll denn dieser tiefere Bereich ausgeführt werden? Wenn ja - wofür?



Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht. 

Wegen dem Luftheber/Filter bin ich im engen Austausch mit Norbert.
Ich muss mich natürlich auf die Erfahrungen von @Geisy und auf mein eigenes Bauchgefühl verlassen.

Beides ist sehr Positiv .

Ja mit dem Kies um den LH herum ist wirklich Sinnfrei und ich habe auch Angst hier eine tote Zone zu haben. Aber es ist eben auch nicht wirklich besser umsetzbar.
Vom Kosten/Umwälz/Filterleistung wahrscheinlich die beste Möglichkeit das so zu machen.
Die hydraulische Thematik, hatte ich so noch nicht bedacht. Werde das auch noch einmal mit Norbert besprechen.
Ich dachte eben, dass ich 2x KG25 Rohre für den Skimmer einsetze und 1x KG25 für den Bodenablauf.
Ich denke eine Trockenaufstellung ist nur mit viel Kosteneinsatz möglich. Daher werde ich wohl auf die Empfehlung von Norbert nachgehen und es so machen, wie er es auch macht. Es funktioniert ja.

Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Kritik.

Liebe Grüße
Meikie


----------



## Geisy (28. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Meikie

Ich habe die Beiträge von  Wolf hier auf ignorieren gesetzt damit ich den Quatsch nicht mehr lesen muss. 
Mein Luftheber lässt sich nicht trocken aufstellen. 
Die KG200 Rohre vom Skimmergraben und Bodenablauf hören unter Wasser auf und enden unten in der Ansaugkammer. Um so kürzer die Verrohrung ist um so besser läuft es.
Auch der Luftheber hört 10cm unter Wasser auf und wälzt nur um, das geht bei der grösse auch nicht anders.
Hatte Wolf von seiner Luftheber Erfahrung auch Bilder gepostet?

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Throphol (29. Sep. 2020)

Hi Meikie,

Norbert mag es nicht, wenn man die Dinge genauer hinterfragt.... Bei Ihm funktioniert sein Luftheber - der Beweis ist erbracht, aber Du hast über 17m bis zum Skimmer. Das ist weiß Gott keine "kurze Verrohrung". Ich habe keine Ahnung von Lufthebern - gebe ich zu, aber Wasser kommuniziert. Das ist so auf diesem Planeten. Wenn es Verbindungen gibt, stellen sich gleiche Wasserstände ein. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass der Unterwasser-Luftheber nicht funktioniert. Ich sage, dass man keine Einstellmöglichkeiten hat ohne Schieber oder Ventile, und dass ich das für notwendig halte. Wenn alles im Kies steckt, kommt man unten nicht mehr dran. Wo sollen dann die Schieber sitzen? 

Wenn Norbert Dir das alles genau aufzeigt, ist es ja ok. Vielleicht bekommst Du auch noch eine Funktions-Garantie - eine Woche würde ja reichen

LG Wolf


----------



## meikie (29. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf,

ich finde es doch grundsätzlich gut kritisch zu hinterfragen. Mache ich auch nicht anders.

Aber ich glaube auf meinen Zeichnungen kommt die Funktionsweise bei meinem Projekt nicht ganz rüber.
Leider ist es bei mir ein wenig unpraktisch und ich muss wohl auch ein paar Kompromisse hinnehmen, dessen bin ich mir bewusst.

Aber auch bei mir ist die Verrohrung von Flachzone zu Luftheber und Bodenablauf zu Luftheber nicht länger als 2 Meter und es werden einfach nur gerade Rohre sein.
Keine Winkel...
Funktionsweise meines Skimmers läuft folgendermaßen.
Der untere Teil des Teiches, Flachwasserzone ist nur über den Skimmer mit der Schwimmzone verbunden.
Durch den Luftheber am Ende der Zone wird das Wasser abgesaugt.
Durch den niedrigeren Wasserstand in der Flachwasserzone wird dann im Skimmer das Wasser für den Ausgleich angezogen.
Natürlich hoffe ich auch, dass der Sog groß genug ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es gut genug erklären.

Liebe Grüße
Meikie


----------



## Throphol (30. Sep. 2020)

Meikie,

Bodenablauf und der Einlauf aus der Flachwasserzone müssen doch in die Ansaugkammer - wie Norbert es nennt - des Lufthebers. Deshalb  wird es so sein, dass der Bodenablauf mehr Druck aufbaut aus der Zulauf aus der Flachwasserzone, denn dessen Wasserstand ist  - sich schätze - 20 cm niedriger (sonst funktioniert der Skimmer am anderen Ende nicht. Der  höhere Druck von Bodenablauf kann deshalb dazu führen, dass nicht genug Wasser aus der Sumpfzone gesaugt wird. Der Luftheber holt sich das Wasser auf dem kürzesten Weg bzw. da wo der größere Wasserdruck ansteht.

Kann ohne "Steuerung" klappen - kann aber auch nicht klappen. 

Was Du erklärt gerade hast klappt, aber Du hast den Einfluss (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) des Bodenablaufs nicht berücksichtigt.

LG

Wolf


----------



## meikie (1. Nov. 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

so der Gartenumbau, Teichbau hat begonnen. Jetzt gibt es kein Zurück mehr.

Also unsere Erde ist sehr sehr trocken, hart und auch steinig.
Das bewegt mich auch zur folgenden Frage.
Es war unmöglich eine schöne super saubere gerade Wand und geraden Boden abzuziehen. Siehe Bild.
Mit Spaten kann ich nichts nacharbeiten, da zu hart.
Reicht es denn über größere Löcher, Lücken ein dickes Flies zu legen oder muss ich irgendwie anders aushelfen?
Im Boden könnte ich die Löcher mit Sand oder Kies auffüllen, aber an den Wänden?Vor allem den Senkrechten.
Ich möchte nicht betonieren.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Kolja (2. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Meikie,

ich habe meine Grube mit einer mageren Mörtelschicht begradigt. Gerade soviel Zement, dass es mit Sand zusammenhält und in der senkrechten kleben bleibt.



meikie schrieb:


> Reicht es denn über größere Löcher, Lücken ein dickes Flies zu legen oder muss ich irgendwie anders aushelfen?



Das Vlies würde ich über die geamte Grubenfläche auslegen und auch ein sehr hochwertiges Vlies verwenden.


----------



## meikie (4. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Kola,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ja das mit dem Vlies ist klar. Ich wollte nur wissen ob es ausreicht, nur ein Vlies darunter zu legen.
Jetzt aber eine weitere Frage: kann ich in den Wintermonaten diese Schicht aufbringen? Oder muss ich dafür warten wenn es Frühjahr ist? Und was glaubst du, welche max. Größe der Löcher man mit diesem Gemisch überziehen kann. Ich meine vor allem in der Senkrechten jetzt.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kolja (5. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Meiki,

ich würde die Löcher erst kurz vor verlegen der Folie füllen. Im Winter kann sich die Grube durch Frost und Niederschläge noch verändern. Aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung damit es vor dem Winter zu machen und schon das Vlies zu legen.

Lochgröße? Das würde ich einfach probieren.


----------



## meikie (5. Nov. 2020)

Hey,
ja so habe ich es mir auch gedacht. Hätte ja sein können, dass ich noch dieses Jahr ein wenig an der Grube was arbeiten kann


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2020)

meikie schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können, dass ich noch dieses Jahr ein wenig an der Grube was arbeiten kann



Hhhmmm, mach doch ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Zustand ...

Dann weißt Du im Frühjahr ganz genau, wie die eingefallene Baustelle heute ausgesehen hat.
Für die Wiederherstellung kannst Du die Fotos dann gleich als Vorlage nehmen. 


VG Carsten


PS:
Nur Vlies auf die Löcher, das bringt gar nichts. Die drücken durch.
Ich würde die Fläche schon glätten.


----------



## meikie (6. Nov. 2020)

Hm,

du machst mir ja Hoffnung.
Glaubst du da fällt soviel zusammen? Werde alles mit Folie bedecken.

LG


----------



## klabautermann (6. Nov. 2020)

Hallo!
Ich habe unseren Teich in den letzten Wochen etwas vergrößert und modelliert (mit teilweise recht steilen Wänden).
Bei uns war Lehm vorhanden, der lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten und super glätten. Die Wände hatte ich mit Folien abgedeckt, an der tiefsten Stellen ein eimergroßes Loch gegraben um eine Tauchpumpe zu versenken ( es hat bei uns geschüttet!) Dies über den ganzen Winter so zu machen wird evt. schwierig bei dir!?
Gruß, Bernd...dermorgenfolielegt


----------



## meikie (7. Nov. 2020)

Hm,

okay.Was empfiehlst du?
Ich lege ja Baufolie rein, um die Grube vor dem Regen zu schützen. Es geht ja nur darum, dass die Kanten nicht brechen.
Bei Regen die Grube auszupumpen sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.
Oder sehe ich dem ganzen zu optimistisch entgegen?


----------



## klabautermann (7. Nov. 2020)

Wenn es >nur< darum geht dass die Kanten nicht brechen sollen und die Folie verlegt wird, sollte nix passieren (wobei ich euren Boden aber nicht kenne) Wenn du es eh selber machen willst (das Modellieren später) wirst du ein "Gefühl" und Gespür für den Boden bekommen müssen >also geh raus ein bischen im Matsch spielen ;-) 
ICH würde mir Lehm besorgen weil der auch später hinter derTeichfolie ein bischen geschmeidiger bleiben wird. Beim Mörtelgemisch könnte ich mir vorstellen dass an steilen Stellen dieser bröselig wird und hinter der Folie rieseln kann (wenn mal Wasser abgelassen wird und kein Druck mehr auf der Folie liegt).
Letzendlich wird dir keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen, du musst das Beste für dich auslesen...

Gruß und schönes WE, Bernd


----------



## meikie (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
wir haben ja im Oktober letzten Jahres unsere Grube für den Teich ausgehoben. Ich habe dann schön über den Winter Baufolie in die Grube gelegt. Der harte Winter hat zwar hier und da für ein bisschen Erdrutsch gesorgt, aber alles im grünen Bereich. Bis jetzt diese eine kalte -1Grad Woche kam.
Es sind ganze Bereiche unterhalb der Folie abgebrochen. Ich denke, auch wenn es im Moment ein wenig wüst aussieht, ist es nichts, was man einfach wider in Ordnung bekommt.

Ich bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob ich den Schwimmbereich (senkrechte Wände) doch lieber noch zusätzlich Mauere. Ersten bekomme ich eine schöne gerade Fläche und ich habe nicht das Problem, dass vielleicht später mal etwas verrutscht.
Meine Frage: Ich würde gerne mit Schalsteinen mauern und würde dafür die 11,5cm starken nehmen. Damit ich nur 23cm insgesamt an Schwimmfläche verliere. Meint ihr das es ausreicht? Die meisten Mauern ja mit 25cm.
Unser Boden ist grundsätzlich sehr hart (Klasse4/5). An den Stellen wo es eingebrochen ist, hatten wir selbst verdichten müssen. Daher war es dort noch nicht so gut verdichtet.
Die Mauer dienst also lediglich der schönen glatten Wand (für die Folie) und eben, dass nichts mehr unterhalb der Folie einbricht. Denkt ihr, dass sowas halten kann?

Vielen Dank.
Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Michael,

*irgendwie *befinden wir uns jetzt wieder *irgendwo *am Anfang dieses Threads. 
Einen kleinen Unterschied gibt es: Du hast nun gesehen, dass die Natur macht was sie will.

Ansonsten zur Frage:
Nein, ich denke nicht, dass dies auf Dauer bei dieser Teichgröße halten wird. Wirklich nicht.


VG Carsten


----------



## meikie (25. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Carsten,

ja da hast du wohl Recht. 
Also du meinst ich sollte die normale Stärke nehmen (mit 25cm)?
Danke dir.


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Michael,

ja, das meine ich.
Ein 11,5er Mäuerchen ist zu dünn, um auf Dauer irgendwelche seitlich wirkende größere Belastungen aufzunehmen.
Ebenso ist das Verdichten des Verfüllbetons bei einem solchen Mäuerchen schwerer, geht nur mit einem Zusatz mit welchem eine selbstverdichtende Konsistenz des Betons erreichbar ist.

Nicht vergessen: Etwas Bewehrungsstahl sollte verbaut werden.



meikie schrieb:


> Die Mauer dienst also lediglich der schönen glatten Wand (für die Folie)


Diese Aussage deutet darauf hin, dass der Bauherr doch etwas Wert auf die abschließende Optik legen möchte ... 

Dann würde ich empfehlen, dass auch die außen verlaufende Teichabgrenzung aus Schalsteinen erstellt wird und dann die Folie faltenfrei und passend eingeschweißt wird.
Bei einer solchen Bauweise kann man dann auch den obere Folienabschluss an eine Schiene schweißen lassen und erhält dadurch einen schmalen und einfach pflegbaren Abschluss.

Ich habe mir jetzt den Thread nicht nochmal komplett durchgelesen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du an Bodenablauf und Skimmer gedacht hast ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Schwimmteich ...
12V-Pumpen oder Pumpen trocken aufstellen.
Abstandsregeln beachten, etc. pp. ...


----------



## meikie (25. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Carsten,

der Teich ist grundsätzlich gut durchgeplant. Ich wollte an sich nur das Betonieren vermeiden, da man später in der Schwimmzone nur am Grund die Folie sehen wird, war mir es grundsätzlich egal, ob die senkrechte Wand ganz gerade ist oder nicht. Jetzt habe ich nur ein wenig Angst bekommen und ich denke es macht es auch einfacher, für das Folie verlegen, wenn es auf einer geraden Fläche ist. Auch soll der Teich ja im besten Fall ein paar Jahrzehnte halten und dann mache ich es doch lieber gescheit.

Es wäre natürlich eine Idee, auch für den Abschluss zu Mauern. Mal schauen.

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Michael,



meikie schrieb:


> ... der Teich ist grundsätzlich gut durchgeplant.


Das habe ich nicht anzweifeln wollen und auch nicht getan, habe nur meine Gedanken niedergeschrieben.
Und diese gingen auch in Richtung zur außen verlaufenden Teichabgrenzung. 


VG Carsten


----------



## meikie (28. Feb. 2021)

Hallo @DbSam und dem Rest,

ich bin jetzt soweit mit der Planung für das Mauersetzen durch. Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein paar Anfängerfragen: Wie dick sollte das Fundament am Boden sein?
Und reicht eine Reihe Steine für die Teichumrandung? Und reicht es hier aus, die Steine in Kies zu setzen? Oder soll ich hier auch ein richtiges Fundament gießen?
Gibt es hier auch Möglichkeiten, mit Schalsteinen Rundungen zu bauen? Der Teich soll ja von der Umrandung eher organisch wirken.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2021)

Rundungen mit Schalsteinen sind möglich. Ich habe 17,5 cm Schalsteine genommen und diese nur auf den Sandboden gesetzt, ganz ohne Fundament und auch ohne Betonbodenplatte.


----------



## DbSam (28. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Michael,

siehe Zacky.



meikie schrieb:


> Und reicht eine Reihe Steine für die Teichumrandung?


Nein, das reicht nicht.
Dann kann der Frost drunter und unregelmäßig drücken. Der Frost hat auf Dauer mehr Kraft ...

Deshalb auch die Außenumrandung, wie auf Zackys Bildern zu sehen, unten aufsetzen.
Falls Dein äußerer Bereich nicht so tief ist, dann bis auf Frosttiefe gründen.


VG Carsten


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2021)

...hier noch ein paar Bilder vom ersten Teichbau... auch viel rund, viele Schalsteine, keine Bodenplatte, nur in den Sand gesetzt...


----------



## meikie (2. März 2021)

Danke Zacky, für die Bilder.

Ich werde wohl auch auf 17,5cm Schalsteine setzen ohne Bodenplatte.
Ich werde aber ein Fundament für die Mauer setzen.
Ich Berichte, wie es weiter geht. Aktuell bin ich am klären ob über das Nachbargrundstück (Hanglage) der Betonmischer rein kommt oder ob es eine Pumpe gibt die ca 60Meter überbrücken kann… grrr
Vielen DANK für die Impressionen.


----------

